# WCESMgr.exe - Application Error



## garf1955 (Feb 4, 2001)

The error in the box says the the application failed to initialize properly (0xc0000142). This just started recently and usually a reboot takes care of it, but it is getting agravating.


----------



## blueboy75 (Nov 22, 2002)

There are some registry settings that might be able to cure the problem (Didn't help us though).
This link is one of the most informative I have found : http://mailman.eng.auburn.edu/pipermail/veritas-bu/2001-April/003601.html.

or you could try this link

http://service1.symantec.com/support/ent-security.nsf/docid/2002112210262848?Open&src=w


----------



## robmcp (Mar 23, 2005)

On some usenet archives I found that it seems that recent corporate versions of McAfee and Symantec AV programs interfere with the conversion of doc files. I guessed that they did not like the *.pwd extension that *.doc gets converted to. Someone posted that you can leave the *.doc files unconverted, but then the files are large. I simple went into our corporate McAfee--with the help of our ePO admin. and told it to make an exception for *.pwd files and I haven't had any trouble since.


----------

